# MaKo`s Tethan new build start, this time with no mistakes.



## MaKo´s Tethan

Hi everyone!!
Thanks to all the people who`s likes my projects!! you guys make me think that I really can build something good.
I have not much money rigth now (no job) so this gonna be slowly, the most difficult part gonna be the hardware, but I`ll can afford that in a couple of months (I hope).
Ok lets get started.
Yesterday (12-16-09) I found a construction wood shop in my city, they have a lot of hard woods (I mean, hard, and heavy, this woods are use in train rails and basements) so I buy 3 pieces (1mx1"x2") of walnut, I have to mention that the brown walnut you know is an european specie, this walnut that I buy is from the varity you get nuts, this kind of nut





so the colour is like a grey pine or something like that.

this is the plan, is like an Ibby S with MMJP or RGD corners.





will be neck thru, with 2 hum, fixed standard bridge, 7 strings ( theres is another type of guitar?) and 26"scale (sory, I can shred with baritones). the headstock will look like an Ibby too, but I`m not sure about reversed or not. the body design is not definitive yet, so if you have ideas, share it please.









this morning, gluin it together




I have to appear in the pic, to show that is my work.





clampted










dryin in the sun, today I have 33ºC, with 20% humidity, I hate this fuckin dessert...






Hope you like it, and please let me know your opinions, I will need it, more pics soon, because the wood is on the roof yet


----------



## jymellis

awesome, i cant wait to see more.


----------



## lateralus819

If it's gonna be ibanez headstock, i'd go reverse, it just looks badass. Good luck on your project!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

this morning, I make the trussrod channel with an extrange tool...damn I need a router.





angled head.





the channel,





what a great job!





ok, enough today, more pics soon, when I do something else.


----------



## jymellis

awesome work!


----------



## Shawn

Lookin' good so far.


----------



## Apophis

looks good, but YOU NEED MORE CLAMPS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

Apophis said:


> looks good, but YOU NEED MORE CLAMPS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



+1 
especially whilst drying in the sun like that.
i use one clamp per 3-6 inches approx..unless i use something like a metal bar or two to spread the pressure..then its one clamp every 8-10 inches.


----------



## IconW

Hey good work man! But yes, more clambs! 
And don't worry about the tools, you can do miracles with only the simplest kind of tools if you know what you are doing.
Oh, and you got the internets! 
You should watch hufschmid's guitar building videos (If you haven't yet). Those really got some good information.


----------



## TomParenteau

I would never have gotten the idea without that photo of a walnut!

But to be serious, Mako's Tethan wins. He doesn't have a router. He doesn't have a bunch of money. His project doesn't qualify for a Home Depot challenge because he doesn't even have Home Depot!


----------



## highlordmugfug

Hell yeah, another Mako build!

*waits patiently for awesome outcome*


----------



## ellengtrgrl

Oooohh!!! SO COOL!!  I will be keeping an eye on this thread. Good luck Mako!!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

I know about clamps...so I put the bed over the wood all night, thats work very well.

I can`t find a fuckin trussrod in this stupid country, so... I will build one tomorrow, will be a lot of pics, and may be I post it in the workbench too, just in case somebody wants to know how DIY. (it`s work, is not my first trussrod, we call it _alma_ in Argentina, wich means _soul_)


----------



## SD83

MaKo´s Tethan;1777772 said:


> I have to mention that the brown walnut you know is an european specie, this walnut that I buy is from the varity you get nuts, this kind of nut


Those are exactly the type of nuts that fall from the walnut trees that grow where I live. I always thought the brown walnut is mostly american walnut (Juglans nigra), while that picture & your wood looks more like european walnut (Juglans regia) to me... which to my experience has the most extreme range of colors I have ever seen on any wood not coming from tropical areas, like this




Nice to see you do a new one! I'm really looking forward to see your selfmade trussrod, especially since that is something that I might have to do (again) in the near future (hard to find trussrods for 27-30 '' guitars or 36'' basses here).
Any reasons why you did an angled headstock rather than a scarf joint (is that the right word?)?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

you are right, tanks for the info, I don´t like scarf joints, and is a 3 piece neck,so it gonna be strong, and will have a volute too.
ok guys...UPDATE

4mm screw bar, don´t kno how you call it...




duct tape, cut, and there you go.








ok lets do it




block piece,




and a slipknot dude come to help me




I hate to do this




but it´fine




other piece




2 holes




ta daaaaa












thjs is how it works
normal state




and when you turn the screw
bam, a bow.




routing




and this is Yulia, she done the final inspection, tomorrow I will do others routes, so there you will see how the adjust hole will b located.


----------



## InCasinoOut

damn dude, nice! looking forward to seeing the next updates, especially since I think you'd be one of the first to do a RGD body style.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

not really, will looks more like a S, but sometimes I want a RG, really don't know. maybe in 2010, when I can find more RGD pics I will decide if I like that design or not...


----------



## Xaios

Guinea Pigs FTW!


----------



## Andrew_B

LOL
what a funny fucker  


while you have the fingerboard off,
remember to measure the depth of your truss rod slot so you dont go through it while shaping the neck  



on another note, i just recieved two truss rods in the mail  haha!


----------



## TomParenteau

Silly guinea pig! She has the same paint job as my cat.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Andrew_B said:


> while you have the fingerboard off,
> remember to measure the depth of your truss rod slot so you dont go through it while shaping the neck
> 
> 
> 
> on another note, i just recieved two truss rods in the mail  haha!



I have that in mind when I was cutting the wood, so, with a 5mm fingerboard, I can do min 1.8mm at nut (total, neck+fingerboard) but It will be 1.9mm, flat.

So you got 2 truss rods in your mail??
well I got two of this:









Back of topic...anybody know how get the Blacdroid finish?? I think is a Huf`s secret formula, but..something similar. I want to experiment with differents stuff...I got pieces of wood with tung oil, and 2 differents dyes. but want more options.


----------



## AeonSolus

Mau, this is going real good my friend  about the blackdroid finish, experiment with shoe or leather dye, that seems to give the most raw and "industrial" look.. try around with some cheap wood or leftoffs


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

AeonSolus said:


> Mau, this is going real good my friend  about the blackdroid finish, experiment with shoe or leather dye, that seems to give the most raw and "industrial" look.. try around with some cheap wood or leftoffs



no contaba con tu astucia, good idea, I have some pieces of the same wood I`m using in the neck, I save them for this, when I have all the examples I will post them all to choose the best one.


----------



## JohnIce

MaKo´s Tethan;1777772 said:


> dryin in the sun, today I have 33ºC, with 20% humidity, I hate this fuckin dessert...


 
Interesting... I was just standing in half a meter of snow, in -14 degrees C waiting for a bus that got 15 minutes late  Wanna switch for a week? Or 10? 

Cool build though, I like the blending of familiar shapes making something unique together. Hope it turns out well!


----------



## vansinn

Mauricio, reading your build threads is so embarrasing - in a good way 
I have this halfways bass build I shopped off ebay two years ago. Lotsa errors made from the original builder, and I keep whining about lack of facilities and correct tools and let these lame excuses keep me off the work.
The worst thing is I have four toolboxes full of joy (except a router). This is what makes it so embarrasing seeing your builds. You're a master of resolving the impossible 
I promise I will stop whining, take sessions with my shrink to get over it - and do something to that bass build!


----------



## EliNoPants

awesome dude, i can't wait to see how this turns out in the end


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

LOL, I forgot, most of you now are in winter 

well, I make some things this morning, I found a piece of wood in the yard for the fretboard, don`t clear pics yet, `till I got it in conditions, is _GUATAMBU_ (Argentine/Brazilian wood) this is what my dad says...I have my doubts, is really hard, but not too heavy, looks little red with oil but is not eucalyptus, the grain is very closed. I think will work.
I don`t have a router so before I get the wing I wanted to do the p`ups routing.
I made 4 cuts with the saw, 25mm.








and then use this (don`t know how you call it, I speak spanish don`t forget)and tah dah, routings done in a couple of minutes.




grond for bridge.(I made a wire channel too, but don`t pics...)




and this is what I have




the little prince main reflexion, my name, and number 1.




tape




glue




and god damn fuckin pressure!





the next thing is get some money...to pay somebody with a machine, I need to work the fretboard (5mm, infinite radius, flat man, you know) and buy the wings, I have in mind _Anchico_






a damn hard and heavy wood (1,6gr/cm3) using for basements, stadium seats (long seats) and train rails ( not the rail itself, the wood in the middle, figure it out, don`t know the word). because his weigth, will compensate the thin body. But I need money first so all this I`m saying is nothing for now.


----------



## Empryrean

Pressuree!!


----------



## lordcliffton

fuck man.. I'll give it to ya, you are brave simply cobbling things together. 

but perhaps you should use some parts that are machined with a certain tolerance in mind so that things like your truss rod actually perform properly instead of appear that they perform properly whilst not under pressure?? 

I honestly cannot tell if the guys giving you props are actually excited for you or merely egging you on.. 

Seriously.. please consider this extremely friendly advice: save as much loot as you can so that someday you can build the guitar(s) of your dreams.

And in the meantime read everything you can on the internet about building guitars... and perhaps study to be a real luthier.  ok? You will be able to look back fondly on the folly of youths exuberance & revel in the proper satisfaction of knowledge fought & gained the right way.

peace

peace & good luck.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

thanks! but I read enough, need to practice, (and tools:lol), the truss rod works great, is not an engine, is just a tensor, look at the firs electric guitars build, they work, and with out all the chinese manufactors making all the shinny hardware. I cannot just read and someday...I have to put my hand on work, ya, there are mistakes, but, how the first-build of any big builder looks like?? I think those are not pieces of art. this is just another try, and any try gets better.


----------



## lordcliffton

ok, brotha.. just looking out. practice practice PRACTICE(what you preach!)

heh heh,, Testament rules.


----------



## BrainArt

Mako, this is looking pretty good for being built the way it is.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

thanks! and don`t be afraid, I have to work a lot on this, will looks better.


----------



## Wi77iam

Looking pretty good so far.


----------



## Raoul Duke

Dude I really have to hand it to you. Alot of people sit around and whinge about how they cant get the right stuff to build things, how they cant afford the guitars they want and how they dont have the access to better musical equipment.

You just say "FUCK IT, I WONT LET THAT STOP ME" and build things for yourself and make the best out of what you have and just go for it. That is so awesome   


If you get into a stocked workshop it would probably be a breeze for you to build a guitar


----------



## SD83

OMG! How did you manage to keep the fretboard in position while positioning that CAR on it?
Looking closer, it looks like it got pushed back over the "routing" for the neck pickup... btw, good idea with the two cuts from the saw. I hope I'll remember that if I start my neck-through before I get my router


----------



## jymellis

i think you may just be the coolest fuckin person i have ever spoken too!


----------



## xmetalhead69

CAN WE MAKE A FUCKING FUND OF SOME SORT TO GET THIS FINE MAN SOME AWESOME LUTHIER GEAR!?!? Seriously, the shit you make even with ghetto equipment is sick, I would LOVE to see what you make with pro stuff.


----------



## IconW

That pressure-car-thingy is awsum! Something like "fuck it, I don't have all day to glue some effin fretboard". Very...manly.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

SD83 said:


> OMG! How did you manage to keep the fretboard in position while positioning that CAR on it?
> Looking closer, it looks like it got pushed back over the "routing" for the neck pickup...



the car...was not so hard, look at the headstock, is a ramp! haha, and the wood was not pushed to the bridge side, its just longer, I will cut it later, gonna be easy with the fretboard fixed over the neck. With the car (old Peugeot 404, damn heavy) the fretboard just slice a little to a side, but I fix it with a hammer.

I know looks awful, but if you see my seven and his evolution, you`ll see that mi middle stages are not good at all, but the wood is there, is like a sculture, you have a big piece of rock, and you resize it to a shape, smaller than the original rock. tanks for all the "egging" , sometimes I think that, but, go to hell, is a good reason to do this. I have no friend with this grade of guitar madness but you, so, still count.


----------



## leandroab

TomPerverteau said:


> ...he doesn't even have Home Depot!


 
Ahh, welcome to South America! hahhaha..

Brazil is the same shit.. Musical supplies = 

This is the most epic build I've ever seen!
Boa sorte!


----------



## Customisbetter

My. God.

That fretboard will be far from flat with a single car tire on it. you need at least three car tires.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

don`t worry, the fretboard is a 10mm piece, and the neck is 2"...so is a hard piece of wood yet, and after that pic, i put other stuff over the wood (I have a piece of train rail 20k, 40lb)


----------



## Empryrean

Seriously, someone send the man some moneh!!


----------



## Rick

lordcliffton said:


> fuck man.. I'll give it to ya, you are brave simply cobbling things together.
> 
> but perhaps you should use some parts that are machined with a certain tolerance in mind so that things like your truss rod actually perform properly instead of appear that they perform properly whilst not under pressure??
> 
> I honestly cannot tell if the guys giving you props are actually excited for you or merely egging you on..
> 
> Seriously.. please consider this extremely friendly advice: save as much loot as you can so that someday you can build the guitar(s) of your dreams.
> 
> And in the meantime read everything you can on the internet about building guitars... and perhaps study to be a real luthier.  ok? You will be able to look back fondly on the folly of youths exuberance & revel in the proper satisfaction of knowledge fought & gained the right way.
> 
> peace
> 
> peace & good luck.



We're definitely rooting for him.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

ok, this is when all you guys will lost your (little) faith in me, you will be scared now, because it`s seems like I fuck it all, anyways, this mad story continues. please, be patience...
ok, the neck, this will be done all by hand, so, I have a fast way to take off a lot of wood.









I have the body wood!!! it`s anchico, a very heavy and hard wood, but pretty resonant, and with oil reminds me to magohany




here are the 2 pieces cut, and the body design, I switch to a RG contour, but the lower horn is a little bit more "open", the rest of the design is not sure for now.




here is finish, I don`t take good pics, but was just clamps and glue.




back view...





and this pics is to all of you who lives in USA or Europe... it`s summer here.





I want to mix Blackdroid and Blackmachine philosophy on the body ( control layout, arm rest, thickness,etc) and the head will be a reverse blackmachine, thats means, a non-reversed head with a blackmachine-ish shape...just an idea.


----------



## Savindur-El

TomPerverteau said:


> I would never have gotten the idea without that photo of a walnut!
> 
> But to be serious, Mako's Tethan wins. He doesn't have a router. He doesn't have a bunch of money. His project doesn't qualify for a Home Depot challenge because he doesn't even have Home Depot!



El wachin tiene la posta, asi es como se expresan estas cosas.

Saludos


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

more work today, headstock area.

sketch, and marks, is a blackmachine-ish reversed (normal, lol)




step by step of how how I do the tuners holes.
















and cut








volute




neck heel




tomorrow I have to cut the body shape...don`t know how


----------



## Empryrean

It looks really good dude!! that headstock


----------



## bigswifty

LOL this is amazing!

Keep it up man I love it!


----------



## TMatt142

Mako....You are the man! Up in the states here...we take for granted some of the tools we have laying around and never bother using, just because we think they aren't the "right" tool....Keep up the great work...Can't wait to see the results of this project!


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Empryrean said:


> Seriously, someone send the man some moneh!!


I'll eat my own face if this turns out. I'm starting a new gear savings pot to spend on tools so I can make guitars. Hell, by the looks of this thread all i need it a chisel, glue, some clamps and a circular saw.

WHY AM I NOT MAKING MY OWN GUITARS!?!?!


----------



## TMatt142

PirateMetalTroy said:


> I'll eat my own face if this turns out. I'm starting a new gear savings pot to spend on tools so I can make guitars. Hell, by the looks of this thread all i need it a chisel, glue, some clamps and a circular saw.
> 
> WHY AM I NOT MAKING MY OWN GUITARS!?!?!



Don't forget the Peugot 404 clamp!


----------



## Empryrean

TMatt142 said:


> Don't forget the Peugot 404 clamp!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Cant wait to see the final product


----------



## Savindur-El

Mako, you are like Vendetta..








..but making guitars. lol

The art itself being things, the energy making forms.


----------



## AeonSolus

Mau, this thread is epicly concieved! you can make.. anything look like something with a bit of..stuff!  keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Rick In Pa

This is fucking amazing! Keep up the great work, I can't wait to see how this turns out!!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

well, I just do a little job this morning, not enough to post, but what the hell, I`m booring, and is this or figth with my GF by msn.

my dad helping me with the horns...I hate that tool, does not work well, so it`s him the only one who knows how to make it work.





upper horn




jack at the first stage





semi-finished




the fret acces will be pornographic 




starting the heel


----------



## jymellis

you soooo need a dremmel dude!


----------



## TomParenteau

Nice jigsaw work.


----------



## BrainArt

Dude, this is really looking good.


----------



## White Cluster

You're my hero
This is gonna be cool
Take your time and keep up the good work.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

ok, another pics, this is how a made the volute, first time I make one of this, looks nice, is not sanded yet, I just put a little oil to show it better, and because I cannot wait to see how the walnut looks with oil.

I go to the beach on mini-vacations with my gf (and her family, damn, no sex) son until Jan. 3 or 4 I can do anything on this piece of wood...damn, I hate the beach, the heat, all the fuckin people, the salt, god damn.


----------



## Andrew_B

MaKo´s Tethan;1794446 said:


> I go to the beach on mini-vacations with my gf (and her family, damn, no sex)


 

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Empryrean

Dude all that with a chisel!? you my freakin hero!


----------



## Sebastian

Can't say I'm a fan of the headstock... but good work there


----------



## alvaro

be careful with the nut zone... it seems too thin on those pics...


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

alvaro said:


> be careful with the nut zone... it seems too thin on those pics...




don`t worry, I think is fine...don`t know if this is how a volute must work, but is very strong and for me...works ok.
here is a pic, hope can see what I`m talkin about.






@Andrew B, man is not funny, I need a ugh 


ok guys, see you later, sunday maybe...I hope


----------



## Samer

Looking great bro; cant wait to see the finished product!

What are you gona do for pick ups?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

I back from the beach where I spend 4 days with my gf and her family but I`m home again, and with 2 or 3 offers for job (agro chemistry induster and other things) so maybe I get money the next months!!

ok, this is the work from last 2 days.

first I buy some violent sandpaper




then I sand it




and sand it




and sand it




almost flat...




pink wood...don`t know what is.




a little help from electric tools




and done










I work on the head too (head job)









and cut some piece of the body waste, I will make the control cavity cover with this, and maybe, maybe...the pick ups rings.









oiling...




and look what a beauty!!!! I love it, have some knots...but they don`t botter me so much.












and a last pic, indoor light


----------



## Empryrean




----------



## Customisbetter

crazy! good work


----------



## IconW

Holy shit! It looks better and better in every pic (like it should actually).
Good work!


----------



## canuck brian

PirateMetalTroy said:


> I'll eat my own face if this turns out. I'm starting a new gear savings pot to spend on tools so I can make guitars. Hell, by the looks of this thread all i need it a chisel, glue, some clamps and a circular saw.
> 
> WHY AM I NOT MAKING MY OWN GUITARS!?!?!




I built my first 8 with under 300 bucks in tools. 90 dollar router and a bunch of things from Stewmac like a fretsaw and a fret file.

Alternatively, you can come to the fully equipped shop in Toronto and build. 

Mako - keep it up man - you're doing pretty good with what you've got!

edit - Mako - anyone who buys "violent" sandpaper has my respect!!


----------



## vansinn

Über cool work! 
I wasn't a fan of the headstock at first, but it's quite a different look now. Sculpturing with chiesel and violent sandpaper, how cool it that..


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

now it`s getting cool!
first, I size the neck width to 21mm, will be 20 when I sand it.




shape




taa daaaa








the body contour is something really difficult when you don`t have a good tool...




but, with 4 or 5 more hours, will be ok.




the body was 40mm width, not is about 30mm (thats a blackdroid/machine philosophy, and is right, your hand pick the strings closer to the body, so the arm work in a better angle, and you don`t need a big arm restl like a EEMM JP or similar) and the only way I can do such a thing is...damn, this.








making the arm rest, Agile inspiration.










enough work today, was like 5 hours with out stop!
now this creature is taking his shape, hope you like it.
and about the headstock...was really difficult to me chose one, in the commercial design my fav is the Ibby head, but it will take off the personality of my build, so after thousands of ideas..I came out with the "reversed Blackmachine"


----------



## Alex-D33

Wow!! awesome work there bro!
Keep it up!


----------



## splinter8451

Go man go this thing is looking better and better!


----------



## SD83

Really impressive! It looks great so far


----------



## ShadyDavey

Looks pretty awesome dude - go have a rest and get back to it tomorrow


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

thanks!!! the big problem is...I will finish in about...15 days I think, and then I will need money to buy all the hardware (bridge, tuners, pickups and frets) and maybe a get a job in a couple of days (I hope...I have thousands of job interviews, some one must work) so, the finish work will be appear in last days of February if everything go well.


----------



## Ippon

Awesome! Good Luck!


----------



## st2012

Great work dude, keep the pics coming!


----------



## DevinShidaker

this is actually looking really good. I think it's about time I take the plunge and try to build my own guitar.


----------



## mrhankey87

mako, you're the most inspiring guy of all sevenstring.org. amazing.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Looking good Mako


----------



## AeonSolus

Mako, you never cease to inmpress me  can you give us a little peak or idea on what you're using for hardware and electronics on this one?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

ok, for the hardware I have in mind just the few things I can find in this stupid country, thats means a standard fixed bridge , sealed tuners (all black) and a pair of custom wound pick ups from I builder in Buenos Aires, I can get a pair for 100$, and the rest of the hardware for another 100$, soon I will get a job and all thie will be real..for now are just plans.

ok, pics.
scale 26", markin the frets






and cutting it, the hard way (not do this at home)





control cavity





blackdoird inspiration





fretboard








with nails...the markers





arm rest





the beautyful neck 





another blackdroid copy




general view





head









and random pics, just because it`s seems a guitar now, and I love to take her pics




























 hope you like it!


----------



## s_k_mullins

Looking good dude! Keep the updates coming


----------



## TomParenteau

Nice work on that neck!


----------



## 6o66er

Looking good man!


----------



## hypermagic

Awesome!


----------



## mjgg6

Far beyond AWESOME¡¡¡¡¡

HAt off dude.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Damn dude! Scrolling down and seeing the headstock finished so well put a huge smile on my face. Can't wait to see this done!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

thank! I feel proud of it, headtocks are not easy to me. all my old build was painted, so all the mistakes was cover with wood filler and paint, this is goin to be natural, so...I must be careful.


----------



## conorreich

thats pretty sweet dude, i want to start doing this but ive been kind of intimidated by the work but seeing this thread made me want to try.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

If I can do it...then everybody can.(well, maybe?)


----------



## Rhoadkiller

Great job dude like every one else keeps stating, if you were under different circumstances you would be making amazing guitars and could sell them for profit. You are an inspiration.. I'm going to start a build soon just cause of you , thanks man.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Rhoadkiller said:


> Great job dude like every one else keeps stating, if you were under different circumstances you would be making amazing guitars and could sell them for profit. You are an inspiration.. I'm going to start a build soon just cause of you , thanks man.



 thanks man, really, I`m glad to do something thats can start an effect, build is not just fun, is ZEN, is key-out (scientology-Dianetic term) is like havin Bonsais, make you forget troubles, and create something is always good to yourself, because it`s art, and art is feed to the soul.

























sorry, the weed makes me say weird stuff.


----------



## Savindur-El

Share the light.

Let the light shine in.

Namasté
​


----------



## Mindcrime1204

^^^^if thats what i think it means, then ya - puff, puff, pass!


on a side note: your guitar is coming along great dude! Props, and rep!


----------



## durangokid

Oh god!

You're my hero!

the side dots are nails too??

see ya
Lucas


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

ok, I sand the thing, just the front and the neck, the back is in the same horrible way that in last pics.
I use wax on the body, oil on the fretboard and oil+wax on the neck...
the walnut become brown by itself, is not dying.
this is just a try, will be better in the next weeks.









the wood is a little figured





































































Remeber how it start?


----------



## 6o66er

I'm nominating this for GOTM when it's finished. I can't believe you've done all of this with minimal tools and mostly by fucking HAND! 

Awesome work man, really...VERY awesome!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

6o66er said:


> I'm nominating this for GOTM when it's finished. I can't believe you've done all of this with minimal tools and mostly by fucking HAND!
> 
> Awesome work man, really...VERY awesome!




I really appreciate what you say, is one of my dreams in this forum, not win, just to have 1 nomination to a contest in which only guitars like Blackmachines, Blackdroids, Ran`s, KxK, Sherman`s, and all of those awesomes guitars, man, than can make me really fuckin happy. If that don`t happen, I don`t care, it`s an honor to me that you guys let me show you what I made with my own hands, and have your is great.
 Thank you everyone! more pics soon.


----------



## 6o66er

Thank YOU! I never thought I'd be able to build my own guitar. Since I've seen your thread, I'm getting some things together, woods, materials, etc. and I'm actually going to give it a shot  It's great to see stuff like this.


----------



## abysmalrites

Looking good man


----------



## Bevo

That is looking very nice, you will get my vote!


----------



## Customisbetter

AS much as i love this build, i have to say that you should plane that fretboard a bit before installing the frets. It is not nearly flat enough. 

if you can't find a plane, get a piece of marble or glass and tape some sand paper to it, then rub the fretboard up and down that.

other than that i love it.


----------



## TomParenteau

I already planned on nominating it.


----------



## Ironberry

Oh my. Looking at the things that you work with and how you are able to make your guitars look so good is incredible to me.


----------



## alvaro

the headstock seems a bit oversized for me, but its a matter of taste.

Anyway its the most awesome wood-bulk-to-guitar transformation i have seen here so far. Well done Mauricio.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Customisbetter said:


> AS much as i love this build, i have to say that you should plane that fretboard a bit before installing the frets. It is not nearly flat enough.




I take a rule and put on the fretboard, and you know what? you are rigth, is lower at the sides, thank you, tomorrow I will work on that.



alvaro said:


> the headstock seems a bit oversized for me, but its a matter of taste.
> 
> Anyway its the most awesome wood-bulk-to-guitar transformation i have seen here so far. Well done Mauricio.



Thank you! and the head is an effect because the angle I took the pics, Is based on an Ibanez headstock, the I cut it to a Blackmachine-ish shape, ant the body is take from a RG (same size) so I think is well balanced, maybe if I take better pics it will be clearer, but if don`t...well, i`m not 100% happy with the head too, I draw like 20 different designs, and no one really convince me, is difficult to choice one, because I literally can copy any brand/builder I want, but with so much options out there  so, I come out with this and I have to learn to love it.


----------



## Samer

Looks great, im going to nominate it too!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

thanks! but it will be in march (hope so)...so...I have to wait...

Edit: 888 post...

ok, the fretboard was not flat and I pass it by mistake, so today I make the work to get it flat...maybe the pics don`t show it, but I make sure with a metal rule and is pretty flat.
I have to adjust the truss rod because the neck was not straight, so I use it for the first time and *WORK* I`m happy with that, I just turn it clock wise one entire turn (because when I install it was very loose) and the neck go backwards immediate, my truss rod work!! but is the last one I build...for the next projects I have to buy one via internet.














































Bump

Bump


----------



## 8string

I have to start building, only I have no tools. I'll have to carve it out with my teeth and clamp everything with my buttcheeks


----------



## Empryrean

8string said:


> I have to start building, only I have no tools. I'll have to carve it out with my teeth and clamp everything with my buttcheeks








Very nice progress!


----------



## rareform707

8string said:


> I have to start building, only I have no tools. I'll have to carve it out with my teeth and clamp everything with my buttcheeks


picstorys?...................

not  

but seriously- phenomenal job so far mako  obviously youve given most all of us some inspiration


----------



## Kapee

This is coming up really nicely! Gets my GOTM vote for sure


----------



## Customisbetter

MUCH BETTER!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

ahahah thanks!! tomorrow I`ll work on the back of the body and finish the contour, and sand like a machine, I think will be finished for fryday, then I have to wait to the hardware...


----------



## vansinn

Some great progress, looking better mile by mile; your skillz never cease to amaze..

Great attitude with this saying _"The man who never made a mistake never made anything."_
When you get to settle down as a luthier, your Mako tag will serve perfect as a product logo


----------



## EliNoPants

of all the guys on ss.org who are in signed and touring bands or who do session work, and the professional luthiers who do fantastic stuff, i really think the most inspiring stuff comes outta the little guys doing it all by themselves, and still doing a great job of it, you sir are definitely in that group

and i really dig that headstock (granted, i'm a fan of reverse headstocks) the way you've carved and sanded it, it looks like a smoother version of the Blackmachine


----------



## durangokid

EliNoPants said:


> of all the guys on ss.org who are in signed and touring bands or who do session work, and the professional luthiers who do fantastic stuff, i really think the most inspiring stuff comes outta the little guys doing it all by themselves, and still doing a great job of it, you sir are definitely in that group
> 
> and i really dig that headstock (granted, i'm a fan of reverse headstocks) the way you've carved and sanded it, it looks like a smoother version of the Blackmachine




wow man!

you got some nice words up there!
i'm with you, mako is an awsome creative guy,i bet if he got a chance to work on a luthier shop,he would make a lot of guys disappear!

see ya!

Lucas


----------



## wwjfd

TomPerverteau said:


> I already planned on nominating it.


 

i just noticed that you live in beaverton! that's pretty cool, i live in aloha.


----------



## Kapee

How's with the hardware, what are you planning to throw in?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

I`m limited with the hardware, not for the money, but here the only 7-strings brigde I would find is a 15$ standard bridge (black) or a Floyd rose copy for 100$, I don`t want floyd so, standard. sealed standar tuners, black. Pick ups custom made for a builder in buenos aires, 90$ for both pick ups, the bridge pickup will be ceramic @14kohm, and the neck alnico @9kohm or something like a paf. frets Jim dunlop, are not too expensive (20$).


----------



## Customisbetter

^About the same here. need moar progress.


----------



## Kapee

Any updates on this babe?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

hi dudes
anybody read so, just pics...tomorrow, the Blackdroid-ish bastardation!!























I got a lot of wok here yet


----------



## Customisbetter

this image makes ZERO sense.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Customisbetter said:


> this image makes ZERO sense.



why??
´cause is empty?


----------



## Prydogga

I can see, the pic makes it look like there isn't really a cavity, it just makes it look like you have two bits of solid wood with shielding  

Man that is looking really good.


----------



## Customisbetter

what cavity?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

oh....I see, pics later, I`m lazy.


----------



## Kapee

MaKo´s Tethan;1826648 said:


>



Overall this looks really nice! That is really good result from doing it twith limited tools. Great


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Blackmachine insult mode /off
Blackdroid insult mode /on
looks bad but is the way I want to finish her, is a "livin finish" because with the years and wear some areas will become darker, and other cleared, is a mix between oil, wd-40, leather (black cream, don´t know the word in english) and over all that, wax to sealed, is a nice feel when you touch it.
ok, pics!!


----------



## 6o66er

Dude......I......uh......no words.

Just.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

looks horrible...I wish the hardware make it looks better.


----------



## Customisbetter

this thing kicks the shit out of my Airline. 

great job on the finish.

I also lold at the "equation".


----------



## vansinn

MaKo´s Tethan;1827557 said:


> looks horrible...I wish the hardware make it looks better.



Horrible ???  nonono, this thing looks just great 
It looks so natural roadworn and ready to rock.
I'll be waiting for dem pics wth hardware and strings on.


----------



## ShadyDavey

MaKo´s Tethan;1827557 said:


> looks horrible...I wish the hardware make it looks better.



All craftsmen say that mate - Don't worry!

It looks excellent, adding the hardware will make it look _even better_


----------



## Janiator

It looks really good actually. Thumbs up


----------



## MF_Kitten

although i can tell it´s not a pro job, i do like the look of the finish 

the guitar overall looks nice too, though i would do some detail work on curves and stuff if i were making this.


----------



## Mavigh

Looks amazing to me! Can't wait to see the end result


----------



## yetti

MaKo´s Tethan;1827510 said:


> *lots of pics*


 


Dude, that looks better than anything Devries has ever put out.


----------



## Xaios

Dude, words fail me. Absolute unadulterated WIN.


----------



## etohk

ShadyDavey said:


> All craftsmen say that mate - Don't worry!
> 
> It looks excellent, adding the hardware will make it look _even better_




I agree most craftsmen look at their creations and only see the flaws, I think it looks great.


----------



## Kapee

Its ready for the bling? Gonna take a long time to get em'?


----------



## Bevo

I just looked through my box of spares and all I have is six string stuff, If I had some decent 7 string hardware I would send it out.

Guys, if you have some stuff your not going to use why not send it out..would love to see it done.
Send the stuff to me and I will forward it to him at my expense..I am in Toronto..


----------



## guitarplayerone

that looks really good bro, can't wait to see/hear some of it!


----------



## I_infect

MaKo´s Tethan;1827557 said:


> looks horrible...I wish the hardware make it looks better.



It is far from horrible... just incomplete. I think some gold hardware would contrast the 'worn' finish nicely, maybe even better if the gold hardware was tarnished. Fender has been selling 'worn' finishes for $$$ 

and get some fret wire in it!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Looks good to me!


----------



## White Cluster

Absolute GOTM nom when it's done

That fretboard is damn sexy


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Bevo said:


> Guys, if you have some stuff your not going to use why not send it out..would love to see it done.
> Send the stuff to me and I will forward it to him at my expense..I am in Toronto..



Thank you man, no words,  but I live too far from USA & Canada to make this possible, but I really appreciate this.


----------



## Konfyouzd

schweeeeeeeet...


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Thanks KJ!!!

new stufff......



a prototype of a jack stuff...




and for the nut: horse bone, (I found it in the dessert in my travel) still has flesh














well, I don`t want plastic in this guitar, but the damn pick ups are plastic!! so...this is my answer to that.
I take a piece of the same unknown wood I use for the fretboard, yea, believe it, looks like that, thats why I found it in the trash.




cut..












after sanding








emg style





the high res. porn!


----------



## Konfyouzd

damn that's sexy


----------



## nateispro

dude!! i can't wait to the the finished stringed up version!!! sexy as hell!


----------



## Customisbetter

very interesting.


----------



## mlp187

You are a talented man. Good job, that looks great!


----------



## Savindur-El

I'm gonna put on a iron shirt, and chase satan out of earth
I'm gonna put on a iron shirt, and chase the devil out of earth
I'm gonna send him to outa space, to find another race
I'm gonna send him to outa space, to find another race


----------



## Xaios

Hahaha, awesome, you used an actual bone for the nut! 

And seriously, your DIY spirit is absolutely incredible. If the world ever ends and we as a race need to start over, you will be given the title of "Master Guitar Builder Dude."


----------



## mrhankey87

Mako, you never cease to amaze me. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Savindur-El said:


> I'm gonna put on a iron shirt, and chase satan out of earth
> I'm gonna put on a iron shirt, and chase the devil out of earth
> I'm gonna send him to outa space, to find another race
> I'm gonna send him to outa space, to find another race



 what the fuck in the name of Ron Hubbard is this??????




thanks for the words guys, I`m doing this for you and for the forum, without your approbation, this would be harder to do. tomorrow I will (try) to build a bridge with wood...because I have 2 options, 
a)standard black bridge, totally standard and boring.
b)DIY hipshot style made from wood (just the plate, I will buy sadless, I`m not so fuckin mad).

think it will take the strings forces...and may be the tone will be influeted with this...will see.
The other thing that are rounded in my mind is how connect the ground wire...I have to sleep, Morpheus will help me.


----------



## Wi77iam

Well, if you're confident your DIY wooden bridge won't break from all the pressure the strings will put on it, go for gold. But yeah, I reckon you should just use a metal one just to be safe.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

I think I agree with you William, I will try it just to experiment, but I think it will fail.


----------



## Wi77iam

Give it a go anyway.


----------



## Sebastian

Good job


----------



## InCasinoOut

MaKo´s Tethan;1832593 said:


> what the fuck in the name of Ron Hubbard is this??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the words guys, I`m doing this for you and for the forum, without your approbation, this would be harder to do. tomorrow I will (try) to build a bridge with wood...because I have 2 options,
> a)standard black bridge, totally standard and boring.
> b)DIY hipshot style made from wood (just the plate, I will buy sadless, I`m not so fuckin mad).
> 
> think it will take the strings forces...and may be the tone will be influeted with this...will see.
> The other thing that are rounded in my mind is how connect the ground wire...I have to sleep, Morpheus will help me.


why not get the black bridge and build a wooden hip-shot style plate around it? best of both worlds!

the wooden pick up covers looks super badass man, niiiiiiice touch.


----------



## hufschmid

Possibly the most creative way of building a guitar I've ever seen in my life! 

I'm serioussly impressed man


----------



## loktide

it's really inspiring watching you build this with literally almost no resources or tools. at the same time it's impressive how good this is coming along...

you sir, have a strong will


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

InCasinoOut said:


> why not get the black bridge and build a wooden hip-shot style plate around it? best of both worlds!



what a great idea!! yea I will do that, thank you man.



hufschmid said:


> Possibly the most creative way of building a guitar I've ever seen in my life!
> 
> I'm serioussly impressed man



oh crap, Huf is here and and he  my project *screamin like a Beatles fan*
thanks man, it`s something really important to me to get your approbation.


----------



## vansinn

I check this thread almost every day. Have to, this build just gets better all the time. Respect!


----------



## leandroab

Rispek!


----------



## Wi77iam

leandroab said:


> Rispek!



Restecp.


----------



## Kapee

Wi77iam said:


> Restecp.


 Receipt.  Conspiracy?


----------



## PnKnG

MaKo´s Tethan;1833468 said:


> what a great idea!! yea I will do that, thank you man.
> 
> 
> 
> *oh crap, Huf is here and and he  my project *screamin like a Beatles fan**
> thanks man, it`s something really important to me to get your approbation.


----------



## Sebastian

Kapee said:


> Receipt.  Conspiracy?



You didnt watch Ali G ?


----------



## Fred

Wow, just read every single page of this. Seriously, seriously fucking impressed and slightly humbled. That is about all I have to say other than that I can't wait to see this finished or see you progress with your next builds! Fantastic work, man.


----------



## Justin Bailey

incredibly inspiring, and well done. Id love to see what you could do with a full woodshop! Cannot wait to see this thing done, great fucking work man.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

thanks man! now, go and build you`re first seven! is priceless.


----------



## Kapee

have you gotten any parts for this?


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

yeah man, where's the finished pics! you know, frets and strings and shit?

GET ON 'ER!!!


----------



## TomParenteau

And stay away from the bus!


----------



## thewildturkey

I just found this thread.

Wow. What an amazing effort, that guitar looks great for a first build! I didnt read all the text, but my understanding is it was mostly made from wood you found in the trash?? That really is amazing.

I have often considered making a wooden bridge, please keep us posted of your progress.

Someone needs to take this guy on as an apprentice luthier... Now.

Again, Great work.

Dan.


----------



## Konfyouzd

dime algo, viejo... how the FUCK did you get so good at this????


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Konfyouzd said:


> dime algo, viejo... how the FUCK did you get so good at this????



vegetal inspiration?? ahaha

@Dan: thanks man, but I buy the wood, is walnut (neck) and anchico (body wings, is used to make stadium seats and stuff).
@Tom_P: lol, I just ride my bike now.

I have work for a week in my new job and things are going well, so I will stay there. my first pay will be in the first week of March...so I have to wait


----------



## TomParenteau

Congratulations on scoring the job! I hope you like it.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

And...there is a little update.
I made a bridge.
I can afford one, not expensive, but want to experiment with a mix between wood and steel (and brass screws!!) so I need special sizes...the base plate size is 72mm, just like the 7 sadless together, so I can put something around them like in a hipshot bridge...but I not made that yet...the work is consuming my time.

I found this in the back yard, is a spider`s house.





holes 




very bussy to take pics, but is just drill and re drill




sanded (with sand, I put the metals in a can little can with sand and shake it for couple o f minutes)

















final shit, is a little ugly, and have stain on it, but is the idea, I love how it looks this way.
I will "age" the sadless somehow, to make tem match. I found brass screws, maybe the tonal character will help...don`t know.


----------



## alexander12014

You sir........are amazing


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

hahaha lol, sometimes I got inspiration. I`m modding my strat now...I make a wood pickguard...pics soon.


----------



## Customisbetter

in interested to see how that lip will hold up to all the string tension.

good work!


----------



## alexander12014

wooden pickguard ftw!............you must really like wood




in a nongay way


----------



## amonb

Best thread I have ever read on this site... well done sir, can't wait for finished product!


----------



## revclay

Mako, tu guitarra es chevere. Que bueno! Deseo que toque bueno cuando terminas.


----------



## EliNoPants

dude, you rule...especially at your ability to find the materials you need for whatever part you need, and then turn them from scraps into functional pieces of a guitar

if this doesn't win GOTM when it's finished, i will personally blame each and every last member of this board for finally losing my last bit of faith in humanity


----------



## ss22

Mate. This. Is. Hardcore.

Hats off to you. I can't believe what you've achieved whilst using such a limited array of tools.

There used to be an Australian television show called "The Bush Mechanics". It featured these guys that lived in the middle of the Australian desert and kept these battered ancient cars running by replacing shattered prop shafts with tree trunks and filling blown tyres with spinifex grass. Your can-do attitude reminds me of those guys.

Rock on!


----------



## xmetalhead69

EliNoPants said:


> dude, you rule...especially at your ability to find the materials you need for whatever part you need, and then turn them from scraps into functional pieces of a guitar
> 
> if this doesn't win GOTM when it's finished, i will personally blame each and every last member of this board for finally losing my last bit of faith in humanity



Complete agreement


----------



## Cyntex

Truly inspiring thread, super cool attitude about it. \m/


----------



## darren

MaKo´s Tethan;1858811 said:


> And...there is a little update.
> I made a bridge.
> I can afford one, not expensive, but want to experiment with a mix between wood and steel (and brass screws!!) so I need special sizes...the base plate size is 72mm, just like the 7 sadless together, so I can put something around them like in a hipshot bridge...but I not made that yet...the work is consuming my time.
> 
> I found this in the back yard, is a spider`s house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holes



That is incredibly clever and resourceful. Great work so far! I'm extremely impressed with what you're doing and the passion and commitment you've shown for this project, with so little in the way of tools, materials and resources!


----------



## InCasinoOut

Awesome dude! I'm glad you went with the idea i suggested because i'm really curious how that combination would turn out.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Thanks Darren, I really appreciate your words. you are a big inspiration to me in designs so is very important to me that you take a minute to post in my thread.

And Mic: I don`t know how fuckin do that?!?!?! but I will when I get the sadless...I`m just waiting for divine inspiration now...and money, damn money.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

This will be the most brootal guitar ever.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

well, the bridge I have build was shit, the holes where wrong (each 10mm, instead 11mm) so I buy sadless and made a new one.(a dollar per sadle)




same horrible piece of metal




cut
















sizing








fits.




sanded...with sand




shake it (like a polaroid picture)


----------



## ralphy1976

man, that is awesome!!!!

Shake it like a polaroid picture....not too metal, but METALZ & BROOTALZ just for the sanding technique!!!!!!

GOTM whenever this is finished!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred

Looking absolutely fantastic - just be very careful regarding fret placement and crowning.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Fred the Shred said:


> Looking absolutely fantastic - just be very careful regarding fret placement and crowning.



thats will be a great challenge to me. soon...
GOTM? lol, I have work 3 months on this...and still unfinished...crap, is slow when there is no money.


----------



## Sebastian

> Sh.. Sh.... Shake it like a polaroid picture








obviously someone knows some Alig G quotes here 

Great work so far !


----------



## TheWreck

This is the Coolest build I ever seen! Really like the maracas sanding technique!


----------



## Customisbetter

BRILLIANT!!!!


----------



## 6o66er

Mako - I know it's not much, but if you need pots and pickups, I'm swapping out my bridge pup this weekend and getting new pots. They're just DiMarzio New7's but...if you want them, I'd be willing to ship them for free to you.

You could always upgrade later, but for now you'd at least have pups and electronics to make it sing. 

I really want to see this done! 

And I'm VERY serious...if you want them, just PM me a mailing address and I'll get them out as soon as I possibly can!


----------



## technomancer

Wow that's some nice work, and smart sanding technique on the bridge \m/


----------



## EliNoPants

the awesome just continues, now you just need to fret that bitch up


----------



## El Caco

I don't know what is happening with the Home Depot comp and I know this isn't a Home Depot build and it's out of the time frame and unfinished but I would support that you be eligible for the Pro vote (if they haven't already picked a winner). I think what you have done here is more deserving of the win than the actual entries. 

Someone please send him some fret wire, I'd do it myself if my finances were not currently worse than his.


----------



## 6o66er

s7eve said:


> I don't know what is happening with the Home Depot comp and I know this isn't a Home Depot build and it's out of the time frame and unfinished but I would support that you be eligible for the Pro vote (if they haven't already picked a winner). I think what you have done here is more deserving of the win than the actual entries.
> 
> Someone please send him some fret wire, I'd do it myself if my finances were not currently worse than his.




I was actually gonna see if I could get my hands on some to send with the pickups and electronics if he wants them.

All I need is an address  No charge for shipping or any of it. I REALLY want to see him finish this.

EDIT: I found some Dunlop 6100 and 6000 sets...which I'm assuming would work nicely...for pretty cheap.


----------



## ralphy1976

Mako let me know what you need tuners / fret wire / or anything else, surely we can sort something out...here or pm is fine by me!!!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

s7eve said:


> I don't know what is happening with the Home Depot comp and I know this isn't a Home Depot build and it's out of the time frame and unfinished but I would support that you be eligible for the Pro vote (if they haven't already picked a winner). I think what you have done here is more deserving of the win than the actual entries.



wow, wow.
I want to cry.
I love you guys. in a non-gay way.


----------



## Customisbetter

No Homo


----------



## Xk6m6m5X

you my friend are my hero


----------



## 13point9

Ive just read this from beginning to finish, this is truly inspirational...


----------



## AeonSolus

Mako, have my babies, NOW 

You never cease to amaze me man


----------



## Hollowman

MaKo´s Tethan;1827557 said:


> looks horrible...I wish the hardware make it looks better.



This quote here is wrong absolutey wrong. what you've done should be an inspiration to anyone who has built or build guitars the resources that you've had and the job that you've done is nothing short of miraculous. 
when this is finished you will have my vote for guitar of the month.


----------



## DDDorian

Just to be clear on the Home Depot thing - it's done, the winners have been picked, I'm just waiting on word from certain people before the announcement goes up (not least of all Alex so I can get the next comp started ASAP). That doesn't invalidate the awesomeness of this build, however


----------



## meisterjager

Your sanding technique has made you my new god! I cannot believe how well that turned out!


----------



## Evil7

You are a Hardcore motherfucker!
Edit.. I hope you understand this is a good thing...


----------



## S-O

This is epic.


----------



## 6o66er

Mako! You sir, will have pickups and some other goodies in the mail as of tomorrow morning!


----------



## zeal0us

Hats off to you, Ragen! 

Good luck finishing up on this, Mauricio. That sanding technique is pure genius. 

GOTFM when it's done, for sure!! 


Best. Build. Ever.


----------



## 6o66er

I think he'll still need some fret wire, I wasn't able to find any locally...but if anyone needs help getting it to him or picking it up just PM me and we'll see what we can work out.


----------



## TomParenteau

That bridge plate is plenty heavy-duty.

The handle on that claw hammer looks downright nasty! Mauricio is the greatest.


----------



## Savindur-El

Mako needs our help if all of us want to see the lord guitar's word being materialized. 

One terminal is the result of all its previous connection, beyond time... we are all one. (?)

Make some facebook campaigne or something. Call every virtual community for seeing the energy flow. I'm personally witness of the internet effects at distance, because the distance is only space, but in time we are all synchronized. 

Love &#9829;


----------



## Detuned0

Savindur-El said:


> Mako needs our help if all of us want to see the lord guitar's word being materialized.
> 
> One terminal is the result of all its previous connection, beyond time... we are all one. (?)
> 
> Make some facebook campaigne or something. Call every virtual community for seeing the energy flow. I'm personally witness of the internet effects at distance, because the distance is only space, but in time we are all synchronized.
> 
> Love &#9829;



Yes uh huh.

Your guitar is looking excellent mako, better than the one I made months back.


----------



## 6o66er

Ok...just got back from the post office. I sent out DiMarzio New 7 bridge and neck pups, 1 vol pot, 1 tone pot, a new capacitor, an input jack, 2 knurled black control knobs, and a nice new set of strap buttons I had sitting around.

Mako! Keep me updated and let me know when you receive everything.


----------



## ralphy1976

i'll get him some fretwire and fretting tool kit from stewmac next week


----------



## Fred

Haha, now that's fucking support if ever I saw it! Congrats to Mako and big respect to the guys sending stuff out to help him finish this up.


----------



## Customisbetter

this forum.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

6o66er said:


> Ok...just got back from the post office. I sent out DiMarzio New 7 bridge and neck pups, 1 vol pot, 1 tone pot, a new capacitor, an input jack, 2 knurled black control knobs, and a nice new set of strap buttons I had sitting around.
> 
> Mako! Keep me updated and let me know when you receive everything.



oh
my
god.


oh.


----------



## Evil7

thats really cool of that dude!.... I like seeing this community stick togather!


----------



## Semi-pro

I've read this thread since the first posts, but remained silent because i've just agreed with everybody and thought that my words wouldn't give any new content to what's already been said.

But i can't hold it anymore, i gotta say that this whole thing is already fucking legendary 

Best stuff i've ever read, in terms of topic, content and humanity


----------



## Sebastian

Evil7 said:


> thats really cool of that dude!.... I like seeing this community stick togather!



Thats really Great ! Mako will get a lot of great useful stuff for his projects !


----------



## TomParenteau

About all I have to offer is an OFR nut that's between 48 & 49mm. Not necessary for his current project. Maybe for the next one!


----------



## Semi-pro

Paul Gilbert style! Old locking nut in a non-trem guitar  
I think i've got one ibanez 7 string nut with one of the locking piece's "screw hole" (what's the real name, that sounds a bit naughty?) ... fucked  But it would work fine as a non-locking nut. If someone needs it i'd be glad to help...


----------



## poopyalligator

6o66er said:


> Ok...just got back from the post office. I sent out DiMarzio New 7 bridge and neck pups, 1 vol pot, 1 tone pot, a new capacitor, an input jack, 2 knurled black control knobs, and a nice new set of strap buttons I had sitting around.
> 
> Mako! Keep me updated and let me know when you receive everything.



you sir get repped for being awesome


----------



## DDDorian

Damn, there's a lot of love going around today. Guess it kinda makes up for all that Emmure bullshit in the other thread


----------



## guitar4tw

6o66er said:


> Ok...just got back from the post office. I sent out DiMarzio New 7 bridge and neck pups, 1 vol pot, 1 tone pot, a new capacitor, an input jack, 2 knurled black control knobs, and a nice new set of strap buttons I had sitting around.
> 
> Mako! Keep me updated and let me know when you receive everything.


Come on guys, rep this guy for helping out!


----------



## IconW

Wow...just wow. There's some good shit in this world after all.
It makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## masterblaster

Just read through this post, you're a very talented person and very clever! I have one thing to ask, where the heck are the guinea pigs? Hopefully you had them help by chewing out the neck


----------



## apexiwildchild

we are one big happy family in here!!


----------



## Kapee

Ghetto sandblaster, haha! Nice! Cant wait to see how this is going to look stringed up and so!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

I have new pick ups!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6o66er

Yaaaay! I was hoping they'd get there soon


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

ok, I though ths day will never come, but: electronic installation!!!!

I use a 500k log volume pot, a 500k lin (think) tone pot, a 22pf capacitor, and a 3 way swith (bridge-kill-neck), plus a switchcraft stereo jack (wire in mono, dah) all this come in a gift 

everything is shielded with aluminium paper, but I will use copper (just need time to go and buy it). All works right, in the first try (I have done this thousand times, but always looks horrible, but works ok, and without noises  ).
you never read so, pics!!

first, place the pups in.(note the fucked up route, thats why I made the covers)






tools...I love to work in bed 





bridge pick up, resistance in DC





neck pick up, resistance in DC





wires





shit, I forgot the bridge ground cable.





using my new multy tool (useful gift from my GF  )





the jack plate is stained 





all inside, the color guide is: lol.





strap pin





another strap pin





just because I love how she looks


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

To the guys here who love ergonomy in guitars, I want to share here my ideas.
off course I steal the arm rest bevel from Blackdroids and Blackmachines, and so the thin body design., but the others are just thinks that I made wile I build, I sit with th guitar every time I made something new on her, every little thing that I don`t like in the body was immediately corrected.

looks this one





is designed thinkin on my chest





and this one





is for my leg





and this





for my arm.






all this together made a very comfortable body to play sit, or lying in bed.
the stand position is very balanced, thats why the strap button is not in the point of he horn and is placed behind.
hope you like it.


----------



## technomancer

Looks good, I'm digging the pup covers


----------



## Wi77iam

Some when get this man some fretwire!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

I already buy it...will be send by mail next week, with tuners too...just 2 weeks...and it will b finished.


----------



## Wi77iam

Nice man.


----------



## 6o66er

Almost finished! I can't wait to see this finished! Everything looks awesome man


----------



## Sebastian

Great work !

So when can we expect another project


----------



## 13point9

W00t can't wait to see this done its so close now!!!


----------



## vansinn

Awesomely inspiring work! I'm really looking forward to see it fully fretted and stringed - and _hearing_ your baby 
Hope you have some means of recording..


----------



## Cyanide Assassin

awesome bro. thanks for making the pic story for this. awesome build. love the pickup covers.


----------



## Savindur-El

I like ergonomic stuff.

¡This is madness!


----------



## Prydogga

Dude this is fucking sick! I heart this thread! Can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## jymellis

love it brother! make sure to ground your sheilding tape also or it will work like an antenna!


----------



## powergroover

MaKo´s Tethan;1873024 said:


> sanded...with sand



what sand is that, is it a special sand or just ordinary sand that can be found outside 

 to you man, such awesome work


----------



## Dionysian

powergroover said:


> what sand is that, is it a special sand or just ordinary sand that can be found outside
> 
> to you man, such awesome work



its an extra sandy type of sand! very delicate, very expensive.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Man, it's looking great!


----------



## Ben.Last

Absolutely stunning. My dad, who's played guitar for decades, came walking into the room after I'd gone back to the beginning of this thread. He saw the early pics and was like, "What the hell is that? Does this guy know what he's doing?" I told him, "just wait" and by the end his jaw was on the floor.


----------



## lordcliffton

Literally, best thread ever. You've come a LONG way baby. Congas! 

As for your talents? _honed to the bone_. Oh yeah, NICE WORK brotha. 

Cannot wait to see how it all works out.. and guessing by the entire thread,, I'm gonna go ahead & say it'll be allright. giggity!


----------



## TomParenteau

Lern2swim said:


> Absolutely stunning. My dad, who's played guitar for decades, came walking into the room after I'd gone back to the beginning of this thread. He saw the early pics and was like, "What the hell is that? Does this guy know what he's doing?" I told him, "just wait" and by the end his jaw was on the floor.


 I sent the link to this thread to my dad, too! I knew he would dig it.


----------



## poopyalligator

I think this is without a doubt the best build thread I have seen here on ss.org I love the dedication put into this project.


----------



## mamadow

wow wow wow wow wow wow


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

lordcliffton said:


> Literally, best thread ever. You've come a LONG way baby. Congas!
> 
> As for your talents? _honed to the bone_. Oh yeah, NICE WORK brotha.
> 
> Cannot wait to see how it all works out.. and guessing by the entire thread,, I'm gonna go ahead & say it'll be allright. giggity!



Thanks man, I really apreciate it 



and for the others comments, just a lot of thanks, everyone, this guitar is rising from trash because of you and this forum. every time I work in this project, I keep you guys in my mind, because if a fucked it up...you will kill me.


----------



## InCasinoOut

dude, you are fucking awesome. i wanted to rep you again, but i have to spread more around first. 

edit: you still gonna do a wooden bridge baseplate? Grimey did one and it looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Sebastian

Is it already nominated for GOTM ?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

InCasinoOut said:


> edit: you still gonna do a wooden bridge baseplate? Grimey did one and it looks fucking awesome.



yea, I love how it looks!! and was an inspiration, but...I need first, a good piece one hard wood, second...tools, I made one by hand but looks retarded...



Sebastian said:


> Is it already nominated for GOTM ?



have to be finished first, are the rules.


----------



## The Somberlain

Oh my, that is...amazing!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

after a week waiting, I take my bike and go to the stupid post office to get my box.






my lil knife...need a sword??





yeah!!!!!!!!!!! new part for my drum set. wait 





bunch of publicity and paper, 2 sets of tuners x6, and 3 pieces of fret wire 1.2m each














starting...just cut the pieces, is not deffinitive yet, I need glue and time.




look this beauty  I have to distress the tuners yet.













I need a couple of days to do the fretwork..is compicated and I dont wanna fuck it.






so...maybe another week and this will be done.


----------



## Customisbetter

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Evil7

Fuck yeah man!


----------



## Sebastian

Hellyeah ! That;s GREAT news man!

Can't wait to see it done

GOTM for sure


----------



## poopyalligator

Awesome. Glad to see the parts came in.


----------



## avenger

Looking good!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

THE GUITAR IS OVER, EVERYTHING WORKS FINE, SOUNDS LIKE A DREAM IN CLEAN CHANNEL, GREAT SUSTAIN AND RESONANCE. THE FINAL WORK WILL BE POSTED IN THE SEVEN STRING SECTION IN A WEEK WITH GOOD PICS AND A VIDEO.
THANKS TO ALL.
[/THREAD]


----------



## Wi77iam

POST PICS NOW!


----------



## Rokkaholic

Yay! You are like the McGyver of guitar! Congrats


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

no, I want epic pics. not back yard pics with dogs.
[/THREAD]


----------



## Customisbetter

Mako lets see them fret ends.


----------



## leandroab

Nice!

Can't wait!


----------



## Sebastian

leandroab said:


> Nice!
> 
> Can't wait!



I've been watching this thread for a looong time now 

I also can't wait for the results 

GOTM is close... close...


----------



## Wi77iam

PICTURES NOW!


----------



## Sebastian

Wi77iam said:


> PICTURES NOW!


----------



## gunshow86de

I just found and read through the entire thread. Great job man! I can't believe how resourceful you are. Using a car as a clamp to glue the neck was hilarious and awesome all at once. 

And this picture just made me LOL. Seriously, I woke up my roommates. Although it reminds me more of the Black Knight from Monty Python. I hope you didn't suffer too many flesh wounds during your build. 



MaKo´s Tethan;1780514 said:


> and a slipknot dude come to help me


----------



## paintkilz

wheres the new pics?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

paintkilz said:


> wheres the new pics?



HERE


----------

